# هدية ثمينة جدا : احتراف الأوتوكاد بكتاب جديد و بحجم 20 م.ب فقط



## saimoh76 (23 يونيو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

احترف الأوتوكاد بهذا الكتاب الجديد
بحجم 20 م.ب فقط
وهو عبارة عن ملف PDF مضغوط


*Mastering AutoCAD Civil 3D 2012* 





*PDF | 936 Pages | ISBN: 1118016815 | 22.6 MB* 

رابط تحميل الكتاب


http://aa.vg/66hcj6lnjih3​


----------



## aidsami (24 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا 

عندي رابط آخر لتحميل الكتاب *

http://www.filesin.com/EB834252106/download.html


----------



## saimoh76 (25 يونيو 2012)

aidsami قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا
> 
> عندي رابط آخر لتحميل الكتاب *
> 
> http://www.filesin.com/EB834252106/download.html



بارك الله فيك


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (25 يونيو 2012)

*جاري التحميل
وشكرا على الكتاب*​


----------



## saimoh76 (26 يونيو 2012)

م حسام النعيمي قال:


> *جاري التحميل
> وشكرا على الكتاب*​


بارك الله فيك
حظ موفق
​


----------



## sk8ingmanya (29 يونيو 2012)

thanks


----------



## saimoh76 (30 يونيو 2012)

sk8ingmanya قال:


> thanks



you are welcome


----------



## أمير الأندلس (3 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saimoh76 (10 يوليو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا الدعاء الجميل*


----------



## odwan (12 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
نفع الله بكم البلاد والعباد


----------



## يزن العرابي (21 يوليو 2012)

هذا يخص المدني ........ولكن جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (21 أغسطس 2012)

اليكم رابط اخر مع الشكر للكل
mastering autocad civil 3d 2012 .pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download - Bloco jota


----------



## عبد الله أبو أحمد (27 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فكيم.... قيد التحميل حاليا


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (29 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## المعماري 12 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك أخي العزيز على الكتاب الرائع .


----------



## أبوعماروجاسر (2 سبتمبر 2012)

شاكرين جدا من أعان على نشر العلم


----------



## nezar.a.a (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*هدية قيمة جدا
تحياتي و تقديري*


----------



## chei5saad (3 سبتمبر 2012)

Merci


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجاري التحميل


----------



## يونس الدايمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (15 ديسمبر 2012)

اذا ممكن احد اخواني المهندسين ينطيني خطوات تنزيل الكتاب


----------



## meme902 (18 أبريل 2013)

*File Not Found*


----------



## meme902 (18 أبريل 2013)

تم تحميل الملف من file share شكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## SHIKESPEAR (25 أبريل 2013)

thanxx


----------

